# Photo workshop II planned - Forties weekend July 10th to Jul



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

We are putting together plans for the second photo workshop. We are also going to make it coincide with the local villages Forties weekend. This could be great fun as they are planning a street party.

If it goes ahead we will have a photo training session on the Saturday afternoon, a barbecue Saturday evening and then the forties street party is on Sunday from 2pm till 9pm. With this in mind we will make it a Friday to Monday rally. If you want to stay on and attend the Pickering Motorhome show the following weekend you are more than welcome.

We will be listing the weekend shortly but if you are interested please say so on this thread

Thanks

stew

pictures of first photo meet


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Photo workshop II planned - Forties weekend July 10th to*



artona said:


> Hi
> 
> We are putting together plans for the second photo workshop. We are also going to make it coincide with the local villages Forties weekend. This could be great fun as they are planning a street party.
> 
> ...


Where?
What?
Why?
How much?
Digitial?
SLR or compact permitted?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good :lol: Can you put us down for this Stew :lol: 

Thanks Mark


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We're interested but are both in our fifties......is that ok?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

No problem with being aged between 0 and 110 duxi :lol: :lol: , 

will do Mark. 

Its at our base in Rothwell near Market Rasen Ryan. There will be a charge for the camping, just talking to the site owner on that one, workshop will be digital based and slr or compact no problem


stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Any more interest in this weekend at all

stew


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> Any more interest in this weekend at all
> 
> stew


We would have been Stew, but unfortunately, we are booked in with the "Americana" that weekend, at Newark Showground.

Sorry,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Stewart. Put us down for this one, Having seen what can be done with Photoshop Shirley is all fired up about FS.
Look forward to it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We are also interested in this one

Motorhomer


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Now I'm back in UK I'll have a word with Mrs Dux - she's the artistic one


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

We're up for this if it's still on.......


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm bumping this just in case it is still a go-er........


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

bump again


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

maybe we should have a Newstar rally....... 

coincidence?


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

depending on what happens with the house stuff we would be interested.


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Bumping this now that Artona is back on the scene - just in case..............


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

duxdeluxe said:


> Bumping this now that Artona is back on the scene - just in case..............


 :lol: :lol: did artona leave the scene?? :lol: :lol: Will have a looksee at the diary, maybe worth checking again who is interested in another weekend?

stew


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Well............ never saw you logged on when I logged in so assumed you were away for some reason. Apologies for that one!


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

*Photo W/e*

Hi Stew. Oh what a bummer!!!   We would have loved to join you for this but we have to be at the Pickering Show that weekend, as part of the Warners Team. Still maybe another time.

We do hope to be able to call in and see both you and Shane when we are in the area for the Lincoln Finale Show, so maybe it might coincide with an 'event'.

Regards to all

Beth and Ray


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

What weekend? Did I miss something?


----------

